# The Shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Offering a variety of Specialty coffees from select roasters who are committed to quality, sustainability and direct relationships with farms. Everything at The Shop is made to order with care. We currently carry Gimme! Coffee, Counter Culture and 1,000 Faces Coffee (other roasters coming soon) The Shop is also committed to good tea. Loose leaf, fair trade and organic tea supplied by our local CognoscenTea.

More...


----------

